# Anyone want to be pen pals?



## misanthrope2 (Feb 18, 2013)

For me personally a big issue is that I just dont have anyone to talk to about my stress and anxiety. I'm not doing any counselling right now because I just don't have the time or the money and i try not to vent too much to family as they just don't get it and have enough on thier plate anyway. Anybody out there want to be dm buddies? We can exchange info for text of fb even and just check in with eachother and vent when needed.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Sure, feel free to PM me.


----------



## NotFullyHere (Apr 29, 2018)

Sounds interesting! Count me in.


----------



## Dmore (Nov 16, 2020)

Feel free to message me, I’m not going through any type of therapy either. Sharing experiences with someone who is dealing with something similar would be nice.


----------



## Duplo (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi,

Sure, feel free to PM me!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## Carnicero (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi,
You can PM me with your contacts if you wish, we can talk about stuff and everything
I tried to PM you, but apparently I need to get 15 posts first


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I cant be bothererd with messaging, sorry. 



I would have phone calls with you, 30 mins of mainly me talking, and bosh, done ! simple, I can then get on with my evening knowing that I wont have my phone pinging every few minutes for the next 24hrs



How about a conference call with your favourite users on here, I can moderate and note anything important down, actions, restore order if it gets unruly etc


----------



## OCDguy1 (Jan 12, 2021)

If you are anonymous on here, why not generalise and share with the Forum. This is a nurturing place. We all know what it's like to have Anxiety, Social Anxiety and all the stresses that go with it. It's a great way to build Social Skills too. More importantly what do you think? Hope this helps.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

misanthrope2 said:


> For me personally a big issue is that I just dont have anyone to talk to about my stress and anxiety. I'm not doing any counselling right now because I just don't have the time or the money and i try not to vent too much to family as they just don't get it and have enough on thier plate anyway. Anybody out there want to be dm buddies? We can exchange info for text of fb even and just check in with eachother and vent when needed.


I agree with some of the posts above.
I vent a lot about my personal failings here. Its my only outlet really. I don't live in a culture that much tolerates such weaknesses as SAD, so I can't complain too much to my family. And I don't have a strong core group of friends I can actually hang out with...physically....which leaves me with a lot of time spent alone.

Even when I try bar hopping, I just usually end up drinking one beer, don't strike up a conversation with anybody....and leave.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyways, it will be a few more months until I'm 30. So let's see if I acheive any more of my 30yr goals by then.


----------

